# NEW MEMBERS - TAKE A MINUTE AND INTRODUCE YOURSELF HERE! > PROFESSIONAL ATHLETE PICTURES > PRO NEWS >  my avatar pic...

## bigkev

.

----------


## Shredz

just a little bit of back thickness there wouldn't you think KEV????

damn..that is why we will never forget the AUSTRIAN OAK...that is unbelieveable

----------


## jersey juice

I love that pic!

----------


## bigkev

i have a differant pic for each training day that i use as a screen saver for that particular day. that one is definately back day!!!!!

----------


## bigkev

here is leg day...

----------


## RageControl

Those are the pics i love to see . Arnold at his best .

----------


## RageControl

heres my new avatar . Big kev i still like the one of arnolds back better than colemans .  :Cool:

----------

